# Samsung 860 Evo unter Windows 10 einrichten? (wird nicht angezeigt)



## Marko3006 (16. Juli 2018)

So da hab ich mich nun entschieden und das Teil eingebaut aber ich kriegs nicht zum laufen! Unter Bios wird sie angezeigt, auch Samsung Magician zeigt sie zwar an aber mit dem Hinweis wird nicht unterstützt! Auch unterm Gerätemanager wird sie angezeigt, ohne Fehlermeldung!

Da ich nicht so der Experte bin steh ich aufn Schlauch!


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2018)

Datenträgerverwaltung öffnen.
Rechte Maustaste auf das Viereck vor der SSD, Initialisieren.
Rechte Maustaste auf das Rechteck das die SSD darstellt, neues einfaches Volumen erstellen.

Das ist in den letzten 20 Jahren so oft gefragt worden, dass es eigentlich mit der Sufu zu finden sein müsste.


----------



## Marko3006 (16. Juli 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Datenträgerverwaltung öffnen.
> Rechte Maustaste auf das Viereck vor der SSD, Initialisieren.
> Rechte Maustaste auf das Rechteck das die SSD darstellt, neues einfaches Volumen erstellen.
> 
> Das ist in den letzten 20 Jahren so oft gefragt worden, dass es eigentlich mit der Sufu zu finden sein müsste.



Bei der Datenträgerverwaltung wird sie nicht angezeigt


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2018)

Was steht denn im Gerätemanager wenn Du rechte Maustaste, Eigenschaften, Ereignisse-Reiter auswählst?
Du kannst uns auch gerne einen Screenshot von der Ereignisanzeige machen, wenn Du "alle Ereignisse anzeigen" anklickst.


----------



## Marko3006 (16. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte schön! 




HisN schrieb:


> Was steht denn im Gerätemanager wenn Du rechte Maustaste, Eigenschaften, Ereignisse-Reiter auswählst?
> Du kannst uns auch gerne einen Screenshot von der Ereignisanzeige machen, wenn Du "alle Ereignisse anzeigen" anklickst.


----------



## Marko3006 (16. Juli 2018)

So noch mal alles neu eingesteckt und nun funzt es auf einmal


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2018)

Hauptsache es geht jetzt


----------



## heja85 (22. September 2018)

Hi. Habe auch so ein ähnliches Problem. Nur kommt bei mir in den Ereignissen folgendes. Kann jemand Helfen?


----------

